# Opening day, Farmington Bay



## Wtrfowl (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey all,
I've watched this forum for years, but never posted.
I have heard all about the craziness of the opening day at Farmington Bay, but have never been.
We've decided to give it a shot this year, see what it's like.
I hear all about how early people show up to put their boats in.
My question is, what time do people generally need to be at the ramp to beat the lines at the ramp?
Thanks!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wtrfowl said:


> Hey all,
> I've watched this forum for years, but never posted.
> I have heard all about the craziness of the opening day at Farmington Bay, but have never been.
> We've decided to give it a shot this year, see what it's like.
> ...


Well here is a little first hand experience. The parking lot will be almost full all night long. Boats will be in the water and ready to take off at Midnight. I'm not exaggerating! We camped out once and it was a ruckus from dusk till daylight with coming and going and people putting boats in and getting ready. As soon as the stroke of Midnight hits it's Katy bar the doors of boats racing to their honey holes. They get set up and then try to grab a few winks of sleep at that point until shooting starts. It will sound like WWIII started beginning about 10 minutes before legal shooting time starts and for the next 2 hours. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

*Stroke of Midnight?*



LostLouisianian said:


> As soon as the stroke of Midnight hits it's Katy bar the doors of boats racing to their honey holes.


Maybe this stroke of midnight thing is something new. I have been on the water at FB as early as 6 or 7 PM the day before the opener. I have spent MANY nights "sleeping" in my boats out there over the years. As my boys grew up they couldn't wait until they were old enough to sleep in the boat. For several years me and a buddy would go out the night before and then one of us would have to stand in our spot while the other would go back to the boat ramp at 6 AM...ish to pick up the kids, which my wife was kind enough to get up and drive out.

We switched to OB for the opener 4 or 5 years ago...but we still go out the night before and sleep in the boat. It is more of a tradition thing at this point. Those little boys are now 18 and 20, and still look forward to spending the night in the boat on the opener.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm out here now where are you guys at?


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think it's fair to say that FB is the busiest and most crowded WMA in the entire state opening day. This year will be no exception and probably be even worse, now that the gates will be locked and won't open until 4 am. There will be a line 2 miles long trying to get in that place. If you get there at 9 or 10 the night before you should be fairly close to the front of the line. Just stop and pick up a pizza, drinks and a new CD or two to listen to while you are waiting.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I think it's fair to say that FB is the busiest and most crowded WMA in the entire state opening day. This year will be no exception and probably be even worse, now that the gates will be locked and won't open until 4 am. There will be a line 2 miles long trying to get in that place. If you get there at 9 or 10 the night before you should be fairly close to the front of the line. Just stop and pick up a pizza, drinks and a new CD or two to listen to while you are waiting.


I hadn't heard they were going to lock the gates. What a BRILLIANT idea...NOT. I remember the year when BRBR was closed due to the government shutdown. Man FB was packed like sardines then.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I think it's fair to say that FB is the busiest and most crowded WMA in the entire state opening day. This year will be no exception and probably be even worse, now that the gates will be locked and won't open until 4 am. There will be a line 2 miles long trying to get in that place. If you get there at 9 or 10 the night before you should be fairly close to the front of the line. Just stop and pick up a pizza, drinks and a new CD or two to listen to while you are waiting.


Where did you hear that? Will a similar thing happen anywhere else?

Edit: Or are you just trying to keep the crowds down? ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

SCtransplant said:


> I'm out here now where are you guys at?


Look over your left shoulder....that's it, about 65 yards downwind of you...see me waving and set up in the flight path of birds coming into your spread? :grin:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Just stop and pick up a pizza, drinks and a new CD or two to listen to while you are waiting.


 Buy a CD? KRCL all the radio you need. Make a pledge - It's fall radio thon


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I should go out there and make a 50 gallon pot of Jambalaya and sell it for $10 a plate, I could make a killing!!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Where did you hear that? Will a similar thing happen anywhere else?
> 
> Edit: Or are you just trying to keep the crowds down? ;-)


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

SCtransplant said:


> I'm out here now where are you guys at?


Sorry I'm late. I just set up right between you and Lost. Good thing I handloaded some 4" BBB shells and I have them patterned to 250 yards. This new scope setup on my shotgun is really gonna help me get those birds giving me the middle feather from the clouds this year!

And Lost, I have had that idea! Plus you go pick up a dozen extra duck stamps and plugs on your way in, sell 'em for $50 each at 4 am at the boat launch.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> I should go out there and make a 50 gallon pot of Jambalaya and sell it for $10 a plate, I could make a killing!!!!


I have wondered for several years what kind of business a catering truck could do out there on weekends for the first few weeks. I am quite surprised that no one has caught on to trying this. Can you imagine the coffee, donuts, gatorade, breakfast burritos and all the other food that would be sold. They would never have to move the truck like they do during the week going from business to business, and they would make more money in one weekend then they do all week. Maybe the DWR doesn't allow this, but I don't see why not.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have wondered for several years what kind of business a catering truck could do out there on weekends for the first few weeks. I am quite surprised that no one has caught on to trying this. Can you imagine the coffee, donuts, gatorade, breakfast burritos and all the other food that would be sold. They would never have to move the truck like they do during the week going from business to business, and they would make more money in one weekend then they do all week. Maybe the DWR doesn't allow this, but I don't see why not.


I'm sure it is a licensing issue where technically it could happen but might not be worth all the months of hoop jumping to get it approved.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would think a business license would be all that is needed, and the catering trucks that go from business to business during the weekdays are licensed.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You have to get city (sometimes county as well) and in federal lands usually some federal office to sign off on the permitting. It is several levels of headache and can take months to accomplish even in a normal city limits area. Helped a buddy do all this a few years back for his food truck, and I am flirting with a similar situation around popular fishing rivers in AK right now. We've joked about it for years up here, and I can totally see it working for FB if you can jump through all the hoops. Odds are though, FB would only be a few days a year pay off for lots of hassle. Hard to make that work when the same efforts (or less even) would get you licensed in another town near your focus.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd probably buy from a food truck at FB, but after the morning hunt. When I arrive at the parking lot it's usually to early for me to be hungry. By the time I get back to the parking lot after many miles of walking/biking, I'm always hungry. I can recall a few hot early-season days last year where I would have paid dearly to have a Slurpee and a burger waiting for me back at the truck.

And Fowlmouth, I'll admit you had me going for a few seconds there. I didn't expect someone who will probably be deer hunting that day anyway to mess with everybody.:O//:

Saturday can't come soon enough...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's the thing, for 27 years now I have watched the same thing happen on all of the WMA's. Guys clear out of there between 9 and 10 o'clock to go get food/drinks and a lot of them come back out later in the day. If a food truck was there those folks wouldn't have to leave. Can you imagine the smell of burgers and fries cooking when you get back to the parking lot? Have you ever walked your butt off early season in a pair of neoprene waders? Have you ever forgot to take a drink with you? I have and I can tell you I would have happily paid for a nice cold drink.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> Here's the thing, for 27 years now I have watched the same thing happen on all of the WMA's. Guys clear out of there between 9 and 10 o'clock to go get food/drinks and a lot of them come back out later in the day. If a food truck was there those folks wouldn't have to leave. Can you imagine the smell of burgers and fries cooking when you get back to the parking lot? Have you ever walked your butt off early season in a pair of neoprene waders? Have you ever forgot to take a drink with you? I have and I can tell you I would have happily paid for a nice cold drink.


My favorite part about hunting public shooting grounds, grabbing a golden spike burger on the way home 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Wtrfowl said:


> Hey all,
> I've watched this forum for years, but never posted.
> I have heard all about the craziness of the opening day at Farmington Bay, but have never been.
> We've decided to give it a shot this year, see what it's like.
> ...


Friday


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Yum yum
Mosquito tacos


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ogden Bay and BRBR are LOADED with ducks right now. If it wasn't such a longer drive for me that's where I would be headed rather than FB.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Ogden Bay and BRBR are LOADED with ducks right now. If it wasn't such a longer drive for me that's where I would be headed rather than FB.


Hmmm... how would you know that without making the drive to those two places yourself? And if you were willing to make that drive to scout, why wouldn't you be willing to make that drive again for the opener? Some things aren't adding up here.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Clarq said:


> Hmmm... how would you know that without making the drive to those two places yourself? And if you were willing to make that drive to scout, why wouldn't you be willing to make that drive again for the opener? Some things aren't adding up here.


I have a few friends who've been scouting those areas this week and gave me the feedback yesterday. I was actually invited to join one group at OB on Saturday. Both groups have hunted FB, OB and BRBR for years and they passed on that they are not hunting FB on the opener and going to these other areas instead due to what they saw on their scouting trips. Just passing on the info though...each person goes where they want.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Remind me to never give you any bird numbers info!!! HA HA!!! I'm just messing with you. It's going to be crazy everywhere doesn't matter where you all go it's going to be a mad house. Some things never change and opening day is one of those days.

Have a good and safe opener everyone. 

FNF


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Clarq said:


> Hmmm... how would you know that without making the drive to those two places yourself? And if you were willing to make that drive to scout, why wouldn't you be willing to make that drive again for the opener? Some things aren't adding up here.


By the way, don't waste your time on the north end of Utah lake. The few very ducks and geese I've seen there aren't even worth the 10 minute trip from my home to go shoot there.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

fish-n-fool said:


> Remind me to never give you any bird numbers info!!! HA HA!!! I'm just messing with you. It's going to be crazy everywhere doesn't matter where you all go it's going to be a mad house. Some things never change and opening day is one of those days.
> 
> Have a good and safe opener everyone.
> 
> FNF


And the weekend after opening day will see maybe half the hunters that opening day had. Heck the Sunday of opening weekend sees half the hunters of Saturday.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have wondered for several years what kind of business a catering truck could do out there on weekends for the first few weeks. I am quite surprised that no one has caught on to trying this. Can you imagine the coffee, donuts, gatorade, breakfast burritos and all the other food that would be sold. They would never have to move the truck like they do during the week going from business to business, and they would make more money in one weekend then they do all week. Maybe the DWR doesn't allow this, but I don't see why not.


I have actually looked in to doing this as a fundraiser. You should see the 18 page application you have to have approved at 3 different levels! I was told they might be able to rush the app through in 90 days if you have connections.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

And as an afterthought I might be selling breakfast at Ogden Bay on opening morning of the pheasant hunt. (if the application is approved by then) 
P.s. to the p.s. Just so you know as well that every cent of profit that you make doing this must be given back to the DWR for use on WMA projects. That will probably keep the food truck entrepreneurs away.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What's the difference if the food trucks go from business to business like they do now, or if they park the truck in the lot at Farmington Bay. They have food handler permits and a business license to operate. I guess I'm not seeing why there would be a problem, and why the food trucks would have to give any profit to the DWR. Those trucks go to multiple businesses every day and I know for a fact they don't give any profits back to the business owners. They provide a service and people pay for that service. 

If I had a taco truck you can bet I would be sitting in Farmington Bay parking lot bright and early Saturday morning.

And if it turned out to be a problem I would move to the entrance area.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Sorry I'm late. I just set up right between you and Lost. Good thing I handloaded some 4" BBB shells and I have them patterned to 250 yards. This new scope setup on my shotgun is really gonna help me get those birds giving me the middle feather from the clouds this year!
> 
> And Lost, I have had that idea! Plus you go pick up a dozen extra duck stamps and plugs on your way in, sell 'em for $50 each at 4 am at the boat launch.


Johnny was that you that just farted, man you must have eaten a gallon of pinto beans last night...whewwwwww weeee my eyes are watering from that one.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Even better would be to get you one of those three wheeled bicycle hotdog carts and ride it up and down the center dike. Sell coffee and doughnuts in the morning and switch to hotdogs and drinks around noon... you'll be a rich man in no time.8)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Had a bit on the news last night on food trucks, and all the loopholes they had to jump through to be licensed and approved by the board of health in each different county they went into, they said they even avoid some of them because of all the papedwork.


----------



## Hoytguy (Apr 2, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> If I had a taco truck you can bet I would be sitting in Farmington Bay parking lot bright and early Saturday morning.
> 
> And if it turned out to be a problem I would move to the entrance area.


You sell the $5 taco's , and Ill be right there with the porta potty charging $10 per use :grin:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hoytguy said:


> You sell the $5 taco's , and Ill be right there with the porta potty charging $10 per use :grin:


You're not gonna do well...they put $4itters in the parking lots this summer :shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Had a bit on the news last night on food trucks, and all the loopholes they had to jump through to be licensed and approved by the board of health in each different county they went into, they said they even avoid some of them because of all the papedwork.


I saw that. What a drag! I wonder if you were already licensed in that county if it would be a problem?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Heck I told my wife that we should get some cheap bologna and cheese make 100 sandwiches the night before. I bet you could get $5.00 for a sandwich and a coke. What tired hungry duckhunter would not love that:grin:

You could do this out of the back of your truck kind of quite like. What they gonna do tell you to leave? Dont think they could ticket you as there are no signs posted saying different.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well a few boats launched at noon today for their camp out in the marsh. I'm sure by now the parking lot is getting full. I know several others that will be there shortly. No thanks, I'll sit this one out.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Well a few boats launched at noon today for their camp out in the marsh. I'm sure by now the parking lot is getting full. I know several others that will be there shortly. No thanks, I'll sit this one out.


Deer hunting? If so, good luck.

If it weren't for my dad, I'd be out there with them already. It's not like I'll get any sleep staying home. My dad's getting old enough that he doesn't want to get up too early, so we're not leaving the Salt Lake Valley until 3:45 AM, and probably won't get to the parking lot until 5:00 or so. We'll see how it goes... I kind of expect our choice spots to be taken, but we'll see. I've just decided not to worry about it, see what I can do and look forward to the other 106 days of the season.

10 more hours...


----------

